# No Pedal Pressure Why?



## Shawn B (Nov 27, 2003)

I have no pedal pressure. When I first ran my brakes quite some time ago there was no pedal pressure after the install. I swapped out the old MKI booster and master cylinder for a modified MKII booster and master cylinder that was known to be in working condition. Again no pedal pressure and after bleeding brakes over and over again I eventually screwed up one of the rear calipers by stripping the threads out at the bleeder screw. I replaced both rear calipers and have bled the brakes over and over again. Today I decided to take out my single rear brake line through the adjustable proportioning valve mounted inside and then teed off for the rear brakes. I ran new rear lines to each caliper and installed Scirocco proportioning valves in the master cylinder. After bleeding all the brakes again earlier tonight I am still not getting the proper pedal pressure. I need my brakes to work immediately so any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## SGLoki (Dec 12, 2004)

Sounds like you know way more than I do about VW hydraulics.....
So this might sound a bit stupid... 

Is there ANY chance you could have the proportioning valves in backwards? 
Maybe the seal at the master?
No leaks?


----------



## phat vr6 (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: (SGLoki)*

Hello... Im going thought same thing my end. Fitted new calipers and new brake pipes all round. When bleading theres plenty of fuild coming out no air bubbles. Locked them off exspecting a nice hard pedal but nothink.. strate to the floor








Ive checked for leaks and all dry as a bone. All my wheels spin freely by hand even with full brake aplyed
How much fuild have you put in so far. Ive only put 1 lilter but im sure that more than enuff
Tell me how you get on and if you fix it. Ive never come across somthink so strange


----------



## 8716valver (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: (phat vr6)*

I have a very similar problem going on right now. Just did a girling 60 swap and 25mm mc. Same crap though. Hopefully its just air somewhere.


----------



## Old Dude GTI (Dec 25, 2007)

Did you bleed just the master cylinder before hooking up all of the lines?


----------



## 8716valver (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: (Old Dude GTI)*

At first no but after i bled and bled with no luck i took it back out and bench bled the mc. I just hope i didnt mees up the seals in the mc. Luckily its under warranty


----------



## Shawn B (Nov 27, 2003)

*Re: (8716valver)*

I never bench bled my master. I have now replaced all the rear lines and changed the booster. I have a 22mm master cylinder coming tomorrow which I plan to bench bleed. 
Bench Bleeding Question:
If the master cylinder is installed in the booster can I install all 4 brake fittings with lines bent into the reservoir so I can push the brake pedal to bleed the master cylinder? After bench bleeding the master cylinder is there a particular way/direction/order to installing the brake lines?


----------



## 8716valver (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: (Shawn B)*

It doesnt matter what order you connect them in after the bench bleed. Once the lines are connected I start bleeding the longest line first and finish with the shortest. I even gravity bled mine and still have a pedal that works its way to the floor with the car running or not (obviously faster with the car running). Im alsmost to the point of going back to my 22mm or just getting another new 25mm. Keep this up to date for sure, im very curious to see what you find with your system. Good luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (8716valver)*

get a Motive power bleeder. i did, and will never again do the pump pump hold schit!!!.
it will do the "bench bleed" right on the car, no problems.
this is the exact one i got. it works.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...ZWDVW


----------



## Shawn B (Nov 27, 2003)

*Re: (speeding-g60)*

I just finished making a home made power bleeder. I'll be using it tonite after work. Any tips?


----------



## Shawn B (Nov 27, 2003)

*Re: (Shawn B)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn B* »_I just finished making a home made power bleeder. I'll be using it tonite after work. Any tips? 

Home made power bleeder worked great and the pedal pressure was starting to feel really good but when I started the car the booster was constantly leaking air. Brake booster went for a dump.
So I went out to my old cabby (which is in the pile waiting to be crushed and robbed the booster out of it. There are quite a few differences between the boosters I was using and this one. When the one from the car came out it was definitely broken and pieces had fallen off inside.
I can't wait to go for a test drive tomorrow! I have two more nuts to tighten up and need to make my brake pedal switch work again. I also let some fluid out at the rear lines so I could get the master cylinder into the booster all the way so the rear lines will need to be bled quickly(?) although the pedal is like a rock.
Brake booster part # I am currently using with a 22mm master cylinder, stock front cabby calipers, late model 16V Passat aluminum MKIV calipers and 3/35 proportioning valves is PN# 171 612 105 S


----------



## Shawn B (Nov 27, 2003)

*Re: (Shawn B)*

I drove the car today! The brakes are solid!


----------



## 8716valver (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: (Shawn B)*

Glad to hear! I hope this works for me too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn B (Nov 27, 2003)

*Re: (8716valver)*

I drove the car again last night and I still have brake problems. Only this time it is too much brakes. I am dragging all four corners pretty good. I think I have the wrong booster installed now. I had to really push to get the master on the booster. I'll be taking this earlier cabby booster off today and either re-installing the modified MKII booster or what I hope to do is go pull a late model cabby booster from a buddy's old car.


----------



## Shawn B (Nov 27, 2003)

*Re: (Shawn B)*

Here's the part # from the late model cabby brake booster I installed today : 155 612 105. I haven't driven my Rabbit yet but hopefully will later tonight so I'll update here with how the brakes feel/work. I'm pretty confident that I finally go it right this time.


----------



## Shawn B (Nov 27, 2003)

*Re: (Shawn B)*

I drove the car today. Brakes work !!!!!!


----------

